

What being featured on the Google Play Store looks like (graph on right-side) - davidstallard
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.platinumapps.platinumtasks

======
jsh4ft
Anyone else think actual statistics and analysis would be more interesting
than just another link to download the app that HAPPENS to have an extremely
vague graph?

------
bunnybash
It is very interesting, I would love to see the ratings on the same time line,
to see if ratings are going up or down.

